# Christmas Day ride?



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

Who'll be out riding on Christmas Day?
I might not be able to get out this year, due to family commitments, but will try my best to!

Last few years have been esyto sneak out for a few miles, so I can't complain.. 
Boxing Day should be OK though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2018)

Me, out nice and early before every one is up.


----------



## vickster (16 Dec 2018)

I’ll do a few miles if it’s dry


----------



## helston90 (16 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Me, out nice and early before every one is up.


You clearly don't live in a house with 3 kids under 10 (wouldn't swap it for the world)


----------



## OnTheRopes (16 Dec 2018)

Yep, an hour to an hour and a half to work up a good appetite


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2018)

helston90 said:


> You clearly don't live in a house with 3 kids under 10 (wouldn't swap it for the world)



My kids are now 18 and 21, they'll more likely still be in bed by the time I get back.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

helston90 said:


> You clearly don't live in a house with 3 kids under 10 (wouldn't swap it for the world)


I was going to say.. If the grandkids are staying over, the grandson will likely be up at his usual stupid o'clock


----------



## snorri (16 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Who'll be out riding on Christmas Day?


Don't know yet, I'll let you know after I've checked my Star sign prediction.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

snorri said:


> Don't know yet, I'll let you know after I've checked my Star sign prediction.


I see what you did there


----------



## Soltydog (16 Dec 2018)

I normally get out for a ride after we've done all the presents thing, but this year my parents are over with us, so Mrs SD will be frowning if I go for a ride, hopefully (weather permitting) I'll get some good miles in on Christmas Eve &/or Boxing Day


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2018)

Should find an hour for a spin before attending big sisters for Xmas lunch


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Dec 2018)

I’ll be out early.
I doubt it will be hundreds of miles, but it’ll be lovely.


----------



## derrick (16 Dec 2018)

Depends on the weather


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Dec 2018)

Traditionally if weathers decent yes, if not Turbo + Zwift


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

Boxing Day, I'll hopefully get to the Wild & Wooly motocross scramble (to watch, not compete!!)


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Dec 2018)

Provided the weather is half decent I'll get out for an hour in the morning.

Which will come nowhere near offsetting the gluttony that will follow.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Dec 2018)

I doubt it, but will try for a potter with the kids, and maybe my wife might join us.......


----------



## addictfreak (16 Dec 2018)

No visitors for us this year, so will try and get a few miles in before we go to daughters for lunch. First time we've had no guests in the last 25 years, going to make the most of it


----------



## Slick (16 Dec 2018)

I would love too but as we're hosting Christmas again this year it's unlikely. 

Me and my old man used to go play golf after breakfast back in the day before I had to consider others and we both loved it, so if I get a chance I'll go for a blast on my own round a nice wee 15 mile loop I have here and think of Christmases gone by.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2018)

I'll be out unless the weather dictates otherwise. Mrs SJ is happy to get rid of me for an hour as I get in her way in the kitchen.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2018)

Weather permitting, I hope to be able to fit in a festive 50k in the morning before going round to Mum's for Christmas dinner. Then the same again on Boxing day before back to Mum's when my sister & her family also turn up.


----------



## Jimidh (16 Dec 2018)

No never been out riding on Christmas Day since I was a lad spinning about on my new Chopper.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Dec 2018)

Whatever the weather, I'll be towel and dog holder while the rest of the family run in for a swim at Exmouth.
Crazy...


----------



## gavroche (16 Dec 2018)

Very unlikely, too many visitors staying with us this year.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 Dec 2018)

gavroche said:


> Very unlikely, too many visitors staying with us this year.


That's the best reason I've heard for getting out on the bike.


----------



## lazyfatgit (16 Dec 2018)

I like to try and get out, burn off some calories before pigging out later in the day. No ride this year as off on vacation. Maybe no pigging out either as I've no idea what happens on Christmas day in a resort.


----------



## Slick (16 Dec 2018)

lazyfatgit said:


> I like to try and get out, burn off some calories before pigging out later in the day. No ride this year as off on vacation. Maybe no pigging out either as I've no idea what happens on Christmas day in a resort.


Usually 20 hours of pigging out.


----------



## Ilovehills (16 Dec 2018)

I`m hosting xmas but I`ll be out. Up at 6, oven on and poultry in at 7, out on the bike just after for a 20 miler. Back at 8.30 for a shower and bucks fizz or the first beer of the day. Bring it on..................


----------



## MrPie (16 Dec 2018)

Pretty sure Santa is bringing a new power meter so will need to try it out


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Dec 2018)

I'll be riding to get to my Christmas lunch: a friend is cooking the meal, I am bringing the dessert.
Then I'll be riding back home.
If it's not icy I'll extend the ride a wee bit.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Me, out nice and early before every one is up.



I am thinking about it but we are due at granddaughters about 8 am , so if i do go it will only be about an hour long


----------



## Ivo (17 Dec 2018)

Will go out for a ride in the morning, plan to return in the late afternoon/early evening of Boxing Day (and have the Festive 500 done and dusted)


----------



## burndust (17 Dec 2018)

always try and make the effort to get for at least an hour, take advantage of the quiet roads etc, these days it is weather dependent though, if its tipping it down it will be zwift!


----------



## Bazzer (17 Dec 2018)

Nope.
Even for our usual Christmas Day I wouldn't, but this year we have with us our first grandchild and her very first Christmas Day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Dec 2018)

I like the quiet roads. I’ll try to get a pre lunch 100 Kms done.


----------



## booze and cake (17 Dec 2018)

No matter how grim the weather I'll be going out for sure.

Its the best day of the year to go for a bike ride in London, as its the only day of the year there is no buses or taxis, and for that alone its great. 

The lack of diesel fumes is noticeable, and at times its like having the city to yourself, its both eerie and beautiful. I've had a lie down in the road at Piccadilly Circus in the past, just because I could. You'd be squished in seconds doing that on any other day. 

I'm excited about it already


----------



## I like Skol (17 Dec 2018)

The best rides happen on New Years Day.....


----------



## mgs315 (17 Dec 2018)

Alas no, I’m actually working (railway worker).

Still, the financial compensation for doing so will go a long way towards n+1.


----------



## Johnno260 (17 Dec 2018)

My wife's working Xmas day this year so doubtful I will make it out with both the girls, I don't like taking both out alone solo!


----------



## rivers (17 Dec 2018)

I wish. But I'll be at my dad's house in the states and my bike will not be


----------



## TigerT (17 Dec 2018)

My bike(s) will all be at home and I’ll be at my Dad’s house, so no Christmas ride for me... Unless I borrow my Dads e-bike which would be better than nothing. 

Did think about packing my Brompton but tried it and there wasn’t room for clothes and Christmas gifts!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2018)

TigerT said:


> My bike(s) will all be at home and I’ll be at my Dad’s house, so no Christmas ride for me... Unless I borrow my Dads e-bike which would be better than nothing.
> 
> Did think about packing my Brompton but tried it and there wasn’t room for clothes and Christmas gifts!


You’ve got to have priorities. Throw out either the clothes or gifts and fit the bike in


----------



## nickyboy (18 Dec 2018)

No chance. Up for present opening, relatives will arrive about 1pm. I have to help with general Xmas Day duties. No time for biking
Boxing Day is a different story though


----------



## SpokeyDokey (22 Dec 2018)

Xmas day is filled with so many reasons not to ride that I'll be spoilt for choice.


----------



## Sniper68 (22 Dec 2018)

Definitely not Xmas/Boxing day as it's the first time the wife(Nurse) isn't working them for about 8 years.27th is the earliest I'll get out.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (22 Dec 2018)

I will, I`ll pop down to Tesco and get a turkey for lunch, there`s been loads of them in there the past few days......


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

I always go, since I got back into cycling in 2004.
New Years Day, my club has an organized ride.
Not very far, often, but the first ride of the year.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2018)

Sunny Portrush said:


> I will, I`ll pop down to Tesco and get a turkey for lunch, there`s been loads of them in there the past few days......


On Christmas Day?


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> On Christmas Day?


Tesco went through a spell of opening some branches on Christmas Day some years ago, I don't know if any still do.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (23 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> On Christmas Day?



Aye, surely it wont be too late


----------



## I like Skol (23 Dec 2018)

I have just discovered I may have the opportunity for a couple of hours mountain biking with my two boys at lunch time, providing we get back in time for cooking dinner.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2018)

50km done, got home and everyone was still in bed. Cup of tea and a shower later and the missus is just stirring.


----------



## BristolRoversfc (25 Dec 2018)

Went out for a short ride at 7 this morning before wife got up


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2018)

Sadly, the only chance I'll get is later on this afternoon, and I might be a bit wobbly by then 

Definitely out tomorrow morning though!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

Change of family plans meant I had a 2 hour window so 50km done


----------



## mangid (25 Dec 2018)

Up at 4:40, 37 miles, frosty roads, white Christmas ! Back in time to prep turkey and get it in oven. Presents done, wifeys Xtr pedals are very nice :-) I get to inherit the PD-A600's


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Dec 2018)

A quick 21 miles between stockings and cooking to keep me on track for 8000 miles this year. Nearly there, and the next few rides will be fuelled by an excess of brussel sprouts and mince pies, don't envy anyone riding behind me


----------



## vickster (25 Dec 2018)

I just rode to Kingston and back (around 16 miles) to have a Christmas coffee with @jefmcg 
For some reason, Strava doesn't want to upload my outbound ride grr


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Dec 2018)

Plans for a ride this morning went out of the window as it was still frosty this morning, with too many icy patches to risk it.

It's warmed up a fair bit now but time has run out, so fingers crossed for a ride tomorrow.

Well done to everyone who did get out.


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2018)

3 and a bit miles more than I've done in the last few months completed!


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2018)

Well done @tallliman the recovery starts then


----------



## tallliman (25 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Well done @tallliman the recovery starts then



It certainly does but hoping to keep it slow and steady for a month or so.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2018)

My club is riding to Danvers today. At 38 degrees and overcast, I think _my_ Christmas ride will be shorter.


----------



## adamhearn (25 Dec 2018)

A short 16 miles, good weather (dry and not too cold) and little traffic. Should have gone further but lunch wouldn't cook itself


----------



## Sunny Portrush (25 Dec 2018)

Managed slightly over 10 miles but it was a cold, overcast with the roads being rather wet - still worth it though! Not sure if I could even get my leg over now.......


----------



## annedonnelly (25 Dec 2018)

I normally try to go out on Christmas morning but it was frosty this morning & I didn't fancy it. So I went out at about 1pm and what a revelation - only a couple of dog walkers about, one cyclist and hardly any traffic. I guess everyone else was indoors cooking or eating lunch  Weather was great too.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2018)

50km this morning once the ice had melted. Only a couple of other cyclists out, plus a couple of children test riding their presents.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2018)

Out at 7am on my mountain bike. It was very murky.
I ended up on the Barbican and the Hoe in Plymouth


----------



## bladesman73 (25 Dec 2018)

Jealous of u guys who went out today. Im ill for the 3rd xmas in a row. Every bloody year. Pisses me off


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2018)

Jannie and I went out for a 40km ride in the morning. It was the first time that we had seen the sun in days. It was a nice leisurely ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2018)

bladesman73 said:


> Jealous of u guys who went out today. Im ill for the 3rd xmas in a row. Every bloody year. Pisses me off


Can't 'like' that


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My club is riding to Danvers today. At 38 degrees and overcast, I think _my_ Christmas ride will be shorter.


I'm not surprised in that heat!


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2018)

rich p said:


> I'm not surprised in that heat!


I assume that’s the cold 38 not the hot one? 3deg or thereabouts in new money


----------



## rich p (26 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> I assume that’s the cold 38 not the hot one?


Me too! 
It's unseasonably warm here on the south coast but I resisted the temptation to swim with the other loons yesterday


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2018)

Yes, I fear we still have Fahrenheit. Later in the day, it got up in the 40's F and I rode about 7 or 8 miles on my Corso. I'm changing out the brakes on that one, for sure. I have some mid 70s brakes I can use to get shed of the center pulls. Other than the poor braking aspects, a great bicycle and a great ride.


----------



## Dan Ferris (27 Dec 2018)

Amazing effort those of you that did make it out. A 16 month old and an over excited wife meant I didn't get chance. However I'd happily sacrifice the ride after seeing the little ones face at her new presents ♥️

Offtopic, kind of. I notice a lot of you head out for just an hour or so. I need to be better at doing that rather than trying to cram in 2 plus hours , then running out of time and realising I've only got an hour and not bothering. New year resolution there.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Dec 2018)

Finally got out today. 13 miles on a tandem and possibly the last miles for 2018!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2018)

I did, on the 25th & 26th, but only to work & back


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2018)

I managed 100k on Christmas Eve, and 40k on Boxing Day.
I very nearly got out Christmas Day as No.1 daughter left some of the grandkids medicine behind. I immediately offered to pop it over, on the bike, but by that time she was in the car on her way back.. _<DOH>_


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2018)

I did get out on Christmas day but it was quite sneaky under the guise of taking the niece and nephew out. Just a couple of times round the village before going into the local school to set up the slow race and the slalom course as close to my memories of the cycling proficiency circa 77.


----------



## Slick (28 Dec 2018)

And I won the slalom.


----------

